# has the client completed or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear friends, i received invitation , but before applying when i was revising my EOI ,i found that i didnot mention my high school in answer to the question :"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? " i just didnot make sense to me at this time to add high school.

i am not sure if i should go on with just mentioning my BSC , or changing my answer in visa application or avoid the whole drama and wait 2 months until my invitation exires, 
have anyone not mentioned his secondary school and got grant?? need ur help plz....thanks


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

any help plz ???


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

maglev said:


> any help plz ???


Don't worry about it. Your points for education are from your Degree course onwards.
You can proceed with the invitation as long as you have not over-claimed any points.

You'll need to fill out a lot of the same details now when you act upon the invitation. Mention it there.


----------

